# Crack Chinese Infantry



## comiso90 (Apr 2, 2010)

Watch Chinese Soldier Grenade Throw Fail Video | Break.com


.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks split-screen
the way the boundary between the incident and the bay next door keeps moving around

Good to see the instructor was on his toes but what was that grenade made of? I'm surprised something didn't ricochet off the wall between the camera and the incident and catch either of them. At the beginning of the piece, you can see the side of the wall that they would see - there doesn't seem to be any blast absorbent measures in place.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2010)

A moron...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2010)

Who taught that guy how to throw??? Looking at the marks on the wall, it looks like it may have happened before.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 2, 2010)

Good God, the guys throws like a chick!

Seriously though, quick thinking on the TI's behalf...that idiot's lucky no one was killed...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice one, Private Butterfingers! Yeah...if this is representative of the recruits China is getting now, I don't think anybody has to really worry about them invading.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2010)

You dont suppose that the US Army and marines dont have their share of training bloopers?


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep. My earlier post was "sarcasm".


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh I'm sure that dumbasses can easily be found among all the nations (and militaries) of the world...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 3, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> You dont suppose that the US Army and marines dont have their share of training bloopers?



Sure do! And back in the days of the draft even more so. I saw a few of them. 

TO


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 6, 2010)

EPIC FAIL!!! I wouldn't want him next to me in a foxhole.
Thank god nobody shorted the fuse when it was in the factory.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha, what a moron, he throws even worse than a girl...


----------

